# The first step of a long journey...



## sunnybob (23 Aug 2020)

...to becoming a master bladesmith.  
My half metre piece of 8670 steel has arrived. Along with a lump of brass for cross guard and pommel. Cant get either on the island. But family are here now so I wont be able to do anything till september, except draw some shapes on it.


----------



## MikeG. (23 Aug 2020)

Have you read this thread?


----------



## sunnybob (23 Aug 2020)

Mike..... HUH? I think youve replied to the wrong thread.


----------



## Myfordman (23 Aug 2020)

sunnybob said:


> Mike..... HUH? I think youve replied to the wrong thread.


Nope. Read the title of your post


----------



## MikeG. (23 Aug 2020)

No. No, really I haven't. Myfordman has got it.


----------



## sunnybob (23 Aug 2020)

Cor, youre even sharper than your chisels.


----------



## Racers (23 Aug 2020)

I am wearing my Doug Marcaida "it will cut" t-shirt! 

Pete


----------



## sunnybob (23 Aug 2020)

You might have to wash it a few times before the knife gets tested.  
I looked for one of those T shirts, but I need an XL going on XXL, and I could only find them for tiddlers.


----------



## MikeG. (23 Aug 2020)

sunnybob said:


> Cor, youre even sharper than your chisels.



I'm certainly sharper than yours!


----------



## Racers (23 Aug 2020)

sunnybob said:


> You might have to wash it a few times before the knife gets tested.
> I looked for one of those T shirts, but I need an XL going on XXL, and I could only find them for tiddlers.





https://www.redbubble.com/i/t-shirt/It-Will-Cut-by-Hydrax/26716704.FB110



Up to 5xl. 


Pete


----------



## Droogs (23 Aug 2020)

i wouldn't call 5XL slimfit


----------



## Inspector (23 Aug 2020)

It is for those that need a 9XL.


----------



## sunnybob (23 Aug 2020)

How annoying. I dont like long T shirts that should really be called night shirts. They should only come low enough to tuck in if its cold or leave out if its warm. According to their charts, i need an L width and an XXXS length. And of course, they dont make them that size.


----------



## Racers (23 Aug 2020)

sunnybob said:


> How annoying. I dont like long T shirts that should really be called night shirts. They should only come low enough to tuck in if its cold or leave out if its warm. According to their charts, i need an L width and an XXXS length. And of course, they dont make them that size.



Next project a rack?

Pete


----------



## sunnybob (23 Aug 2020)

What, like this?




or like this?


----------



## sunnybob (23 Aug 2020)

Oh, sorry, vodka tiffin has slowed me down, you mean medieval rack to make me fit the shirt. OOOPS.


----------



## marcros (23 Aug 2020)

sunnybob said:


> What, like this?
> View attachment 90718
> 
> or like this?



nice rack.


----------



## sunnybob (23 Aug 2020)

I think the sexist police would like a word  
but ta. anyway.


----------



## AJB Temple (23 Aug 2020)

sunnybob said:


> ...to becoming a master bladesmith.
> My half metre piece of 8670 steel has arrived. Along with a lump of brass for cross guard and pommel. Cant get either on the island. But family are here now so I wont be able to do anything till september, except draw some shapes on it.



Best of luck with this Sunny Bob. It is great fun. I did a knife making course for two weeks in Japan (two courses in different years) and a few days with Will Catcheside in Herefordshire (which was hard work and brilliant). My abiding impression is of spending hours and hours and hours grinding the blades on a succession of big, wide linisher belts (Will) or on giant, slow water cooled grindstones (Japan). In both cases we were making Damascus steel first: lots of folding and the luxury of power hammers. 

If I ever get to retire I might take up artisan Damascus knife making as a hobby / side business. 

Start collecting wood now for knife handles. (Mike G will know what I am on about). 

It is perfectly possible to make super high quality knives with a cheap forge set up and an old oven. Please do a thread showing us how you get on. 

Adrian


----------



## sunnybob (23 Aug 2020)

Adrian,
I will take pics. Most of them will be of my mistakes.

This is a fun exercise for me. If i end up with a usable knife I will be more surprised than anybody.
I picked the easiest steel, all I have to do is cut and grind (ALL?). and then a very basic heat treat. Its not even going to be a working knife, more of a "thats not a knife" thing.
I have a very nice selection of woods. So many that I might make swappable handles.
At the moment, favourite is thermally modified rippled sycamore. But I have similarly treated ash, with bubinga and teak in reserve. I'm not going to mention MikeG's 100 year old bog oak because he might get big headed. 
I'm thinking scales rather than hidden tang. with a big brass assymetrical guard and pommel
But that could change at any moment.


----------



## AES (23 Aug 2020)

Never made a knife (or any other "cutting etc") in my life. Sounds intriguing, but too many other things to try! Good luck with it Bob, keep us posted mate.


----------



## Trevanion (23 Aug 2020)

Real footage of Bob using a Cypriot Power Hammer to make his legendary blade


----------



## sunnybob (24 Aug 2020)

that power hammer looks ridiculous (but I wish it WAS mine).
The real Cypriot one is powered by a mule walking round in circles. Slow and steady wins the race.

This is my first knife. But some things just have to be tried,


----------



## clogs (24 Aug 2020)

thermally modified Sycamore, mmm
does that mean leaving out in the lovley Cypriot sun....hahaha...
dont blame u for collecting dif woods, better than stamps.....


----------



## sunnybob (24 Aug 2020)

This is a pic of it on the handle of a wooden knife I made. I got a few pieces from Custard of this parish a couple of years ago. You can google the process. Its a stunning wood.








Tanto by John Cooper






pbase.com


----------



## clogs (24 Aug 2020)

for those that are interested ....
what a remarkable place that power hammer is in and it's a work of art......
prob the latest apprentice on a bike driving the cam.....
I just love old stuff....any better photos of that establishment....?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Aug 2020)

Custom Knifemaking: 10 Projects from a Master Craftsman by McCreight, Tim: UsedAcceptable (1985) | Irish Booksellers an excellent book if you can get hold of it. (All T. McC's books are .)


----------



## sunnybob (24 Aug 2020)

Phil..... I dont need no stinkin instructions....  Its no fun unless you make your own mistakes.


----------

